# Storage in a townhome...



## pizzaerick (Jul 24, 2007)

SOOO...
Thinking ahead, AFTER I have started 20 gallons of wine... 
WHERE OH WHERE WILL I PUT IT! 

I maxed out the space under the stairs with my 45 bottle rack. (It helps to have a friend that owns his own winery)

The garage is out. 110º in summer, -100º in the winter. O.K. I do exaggerate, but it IS Minnesota!

I have no basement. No dark, stable places. My bedroom closet is cool in winter, hot in summer...

HMMM.

Guess I need to buy a new house!

1-3 years, how big a deal IS the place I store the wine?


----------



## Dean (Jul 24, 2007)

I think you'll be okay. Wide temperature swings, and higher temperatures, just mean the wine matures faster. Sometimes this is good, sometimes this is not too good. Sometimes it takes a very long time for a wine to become truly exceptional, but if the storage conditions were not the best, the wine may go past its prime before the chemical changes take place to make it good. 

However, with that said, kit wines age quite fast anyways, and are designed for less than ideal storage conditions. There are LOTS of people in the southern states that do not keep their wines at cooler temps and those are just fine too. I don't think I'd be going out and purchasing Bordeaux futures without good storage conditions, but I think your kit wines will be just fine.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 25, 2007)

Plenty of room in the basement Rick, just bring em all over, I will keep a close eye on them for you !


----------



## pizzaerick (Jul 25, 2007)

It's not your eyes on the bottles I'm worried about 

Just have far north are you? I'm in between Mpls and Mankato.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah, Me too, Le Sueur.


----------



## pizzaerick (Jul 25, 2007)

No way...

I'll send a private message so we don't stray too far off topic...


----------

